
news.myspace.com - pg
http://news.myspace.com/
======
pg
What appalling design. Looks like something off GM's intranet.

~~~
usablecontent
If MySpace has proved any point, it is that "Design doesnt counts".

You seem surprised as if MySpace was rivaling Apple in its design concepts

~~~
pg
Myspace hasn't proved that design doesn't count. It proved that you can make
something really popular by letting people with bad taste express it. Though
that of course is nothing new.

The difference is that news.myspace is designed by Myspace, not its users.
Standards are higher then. People may be amused by their own farts, but
they're generally disgusted by other people's.

iPods would not be so popular with Myspace users if they looked like they'd
been designed _by_ Myspace users.

------
falsestprophet
Finally! Digg for even stupider people!

------
RyanGWU82
Excuse me? MySpace puts up a news aggregator and the top story is "Fishing for
Fellatio"?

I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

------
far33d
<http://news.myspace.com/business/entrepreneurship>

It will be interesting to watch this site and see how "good" the aggregator is
at finding quality content compared to the aggregation of the news.yc readers.

------
keven
I think people that started newroo
<http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/02/03/newroos-real-time-news-aggregator/> are
responsible of myspace news

~~~
usablecontent
Yes there is no doubt about it, but it took them almost an year to launch it,
which is quiet a long time

------
yaacovtp
The layout for individual pieces breaks in Firefox and IE. When is Facebook
launching their news site?

